# Seeking Remote Radiology Coding Position CPC, CPC-H, ICD 10, 10 years experience.



## codergirl45 (Jul 10, 2014)

I will provide resume and copies of my credentials upon request. Thank You.


----------



## steven.shepard@aapc.com (Jul 16, 2014)

*Highly Interested*

If at all possible could i have you email your resume and information to me to have it redirected to one of our coding companies currently seeking your credentials? stevenjshepard@gmail.com


----------



## steven.shepard@aapc.com (Jul 16, 2014)

If at all possible could i have you email your resume and information to me to have it redirected to one of our coding companies currently seeking your credentials? stevenjshepard@gmail.com


----------

